# The dwelling of Galadriel and Celeborn



## Luthien_7 (Jun 5, 2003)

I was searching something in the Encyclopedia of Arda and found this:



> After the War of Wrath and the destruction of Beleriand, most of the Noldor returned to Valinor, but Galadriel and Celeborn remained in Middle-earth. After the loss of Amroth in 1981 (Third Age), Galadriel and Celeborn became Lady and Lord of Lothlórien, *and there they dwelt until the end of the Third Age*.



So this makes me think that they didn't live there in the Second Age. And somewhere I read that Galadriel often was in the Grey Havens, but if I've messed up something, please tell me. So the question is, where did they live during the Second Age?


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 5, 2003)

Id guess (im not sure), that they dwelt, in either the Grey Havens, Rivendell, or Amroth for a longer while that it first appears.


----------



## Melko Belcha (Jun 5, 2003)

The history of Galadriel and Celeborn is very confusing and Tolkien never came up with a set idea of what happened to then in the Second Age. Read the section in Unfinished Tales- The History of Galadriel and Celeborn and it will give you all the different ideas he was working with.


----------



## Luthien_7 (Jun 5, 2003)

Unfortunately I don't have Unfinished Tales


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 5, 2003)

I suggest you obtain Unfinished Tales, it is an excellent read. Here are some excerpts:



> ...she did not go West at the Downfall of Melkor, but crossed Ered Lindon with Celeborn and came into Eriador. When they entered that region there were many Noldor in their following, together with Grey-elves and Green-elves; and for a while they dwelt in the country about Lake Nenuial (Evendim, north of the Shire). Celeborn and Galadriel came to be regarded as Lord and Lady of the Eldar in Eriador, including the wandering companies of Nandorin origin who had never passed west over Ered Lindon and come down into Ossiriand





> Celeborn and Galadriel therefore went eastwards, about the year 700 of the Second Age, and established the (primarily but by no means solely) Noldorin realm of Eregion. It may be that Galadriel chose it because she knew of the Dwarves of Khazad-dûm (Moria).





> But in the meantime the power of Galadriel and Celeborn had grown, and Galadriel, assisted in this by her friendship with the Dwarves of Moria, had come into contact with the Nandorin realm of Lórinand on the other side of the Misty Mountains. 5 This was peopled by those Elves who forsook the Great Journey of the Eldar from Cuiviénen and settled in the woods of the Vale of Anduin; and it extended into the forests on both sides of the Great River including the region where afterwards was Dol Guldur. These Elves had no princes or rulers, and led their lives free of care while all Morgoth's power was concentrated in the North-west of Middle-earth; "but many Sindar and Noldor came to dwell among them, and their 'Sindarizing under the impact of Beleriandic culture began." It is not made clear when this movement into Lórinand took place; it may be that they came from Eregion by way of Khazad-dûm and under the auspices of Galadriel. Galadriel, striving to counteract the machinations of Sauron, was successful in Lórinand;





> In its concluding passage the narrative returns to Galadriel, telling that the sea-longing grew so strong in her that (though she deemed it her duty to remain in Middle-earth while Sauron was still unconquered) she determined to leave Lórinand and to dwell near the sea. She committed Lórinand to Amroth, and passing again through Moria with Celebrían she came to Imladris, seeking Celeborn. There (it seems) she found him, and there they dwelt together for a long time; and it was then that Elrond first saw Celebrían, and loved her, though he said nothing of it. It was while Galadriel was in Imladris that the Council referred to above was held. But at some later time [there is no indication of the date] Galadriel and Celeborn together with Celebrían departed from Imladris and went to the little-inhabited lands between the mouth of the Gwathló and Ethir Anduin. There they dwelt in Belfalas, at the place that was afterwards called Dol Amroth; there Amroth their son at times visited them, and their company was swelled by Nandorin Elves from Lórinand. It was not until far on in the Third Age, when Amroth was lost and Lórinand was in peril, that Galadriel returned there, in the year 1981.


----------



## Melko Belcha (Jun 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Luthien_7 _
> *Unfortunately I don't have Unfinished Tales  *



That's alright, but I suggest you get it, it has alot of information in it. But the thing about Tolkien is the more you read the more unanswered questions will pop up. One of the main reasons I love his work, it leaves alot to the imagination.


----------



## Eledhwen (Jun 5, 2003)

This is another quote from UT, which has over 50 pages on the History of Galadriel and Celeborn (paperback edn).

*"Sauron used all his arts upon Celebrimbor and his fellow-smiths, who had formed a society or brotherhood, very powerful in Eregion, the Gwaith-i-Mirdain; but he worked in secret, unknown to Galadriel and Celeborn. Before long Sauron had the Gwaith-i-Mirdain under his influence, for at first they had great profit from his instruction in secret matters of their craft. So great became his hold on the Mirdain that at length he persuaded them to revolt against Galadriel and Celeborn and to seize power in Eregion; and that was at some time between 1350 and 1400 of the Second Age. Galadriel thereupon left Eregion and passed through Khazad-dum to Lorinand, taking with her Amroth and Celebrian; but Celeborn would not enter the mansions of the Dwarves, and he remained behind in Eregion, disregarded by Celebrimbor. In Lorinand Galadriel took up rule, and defence against Sauron."*

There's enough on Galadriel for another film!


----------



## Luthien_7 (Jun 6, 2003)

> But at some later time [there is no indication of the date] Galadriel and Celeborn together with Celebrían departed from Imladris and went to the little-inhabited lands between the mouth of the Gwathló and Ethir Anduin. There they dwelt in Belfalas, at the place that was afterwards called Dol Amroth; there Amroth their son at times visited them...



 I thought that Celebrían was the only child of Galadriel and Celeborn and Amroth's father was Amdír. Every day you can learn something new  

~Lúthien~


----------



## Tar-Elenion (Jun 6, 2003)

Amroth as the son of Celeborn and Galadriel is from an earlier/rejected version (i.e. JRRT changed his mind). Amroth as the son of Amdir is 'more' correct, as it were.


----------

